# Brown and Sharpe 10 tooling project



## cathead (May 19, 2017)

As long as the taper attachment was set up for Brown and Sharpe #10, which is an oddity of
sorts as it has a taper all of its own, I decided to make a fly cutter.  The cutter is made of some
cold rolled steel and made in two pieces and threaded together.  The cutter was made with an
old scrap triangular carbide silver soldered on to  a 3/4 chunk of square material.  The cutter
will get touched up with a diamond hone before use for a nice finish.

Here's a couple photos of the holder with the triangular carbide installed:



View media item 96590View media item 96589

As an added note, it was made to run clockwise so the two piece holder would tend
to tighten itself when used.  It's a heavy piece and my guess is that it weighs in at 5 pounds.


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 19, 2017)

You might consider making an adapter sleeve for B&S#10 to B&S#9.  The B&S#9 collets seem to be readily available.  I know Little Machine Shop has them.


----------



## cathead (May 19, 2017)

Charles Spencer said:


> You might consider making an adapter sleeve for B&S#10 to B&S#9.  The B&S#9 collets seem to be readily available.  I know Little Machine Shop has them.




Charles,

Thanks for the reply.  I made an ER40 adapter holder so now I can hold most common end mills.  With that and
my fly cutter, I should be able to do most operations.  If that looks like something I would like, I certainly would
make an adapter up.  Thanks for the idea though.  One thing I would like is a
Morse taper #3 to Brown and Sharpe #10 for my big twist drills.


----------



## Scruffy (Jul 16, 2017)

I have a 9j and use it daily. Grand tool supply has b&s 10 taper to morse tape in both 2 and 3 . The 3 is 58.00 delivered. I usually make him an offer.
Thanks ron


----------



## Scruffy (Jul 17, 2017)

I have a extra universal Nigerians  adapter for zz double taper collets. I've built up a full set, they can be found for 10.00 apiece usually. They go to 1 inch.
Send me a message if your interested.
Thanks scruffy


----------



## Scruffy (Jul 17, 2017)

Sorry I should have done a little resurce .seeing that er40 collets go to 1 inch or more their is no reason to mess with zz collets.
Thanks scruffy


----------

